# Long term car rental



## Esmerelda8 (Feb 22, 2014)

As we send increasing amounts of time at our house in Manilva (near Estapona), we need to find a company that will allow a car to be hired for longer than a 4 week stretch. We plan on spending 6 months (180 days) in Spain and the rest at our home in Canada. We will be breaking it up into three - two month periods (too long otherwise not see family in Canada). We would hire from Malaga airport. Any suggestions?


----------



## neddie (Jun 11, 2012)

... I suggest you contact Malaga Car (which has an office/depot) at Malaga airport and ask what they may be able to do for you. Otherwise renew your rental after 4 weeks.....you may be able to do it over the phone.


----------



## ABERAFON (Aug 15, 2014)

Esmerelda8 said:


> As we send increasing amounts of time at our house in Manilva (near Estapona), we need to find a company that will allow a car to be hired for longer than a 4 week stretch. We plan on spending 6 months (180 days) in Spain and the rest at our home in Canada. We will be breaking it up into three - two month periods (too long otherwise not see family in Canada). We would hire from Malaga airport. Any suggestions?


I used to do exactly that, hire for 2 months at a time when we owned a villa near Competa. Angus car hire out of Malaga airport were always the cheapest and good insurance too, checked recently as we are considering buying again in Competa and I think a 60 day hire for a 5 door fiesta was about £54 per week. really good company too very efficient and helpful. Hope this helps.


----------



## pronomad (Apr 3, 2014)

We are in the Valencia area and first rented a car through GoldCar for 3 weeks - rip off! Sixt car rental had the best long term rental prices in our area and there were no hidden costs for insurance and gas like we found with GoldCar. We also were able to get a diesel car which cut down on gas expenses since we covered a lot of distance...


----------

